# L010a + HC = ok?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I was wondering if the L010a red lizard will rip out HCs?
I'm planning to re home the L010a into my tank with HCs.
Thank you!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Leon.

As long as the HC has rooted firmly, the L10a's should be fine .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks stuart!!!


----------

